# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Anyone know of any fun roof top bras open in Manhattan? We are going to A Yankees game next friday, and looking for somewhere to play after the game....staying on Madison Ave, at the newl;y renovated

## LindaP

Anyone know of any fun roof top bras open in Manhattan? We are going to A Yankees game next friday, and looking for somewhere to play after the game....staying on Madison Ave, at the newl;y renovated Morgan(anyone been?)....thanks!

----------


## LindaP

OOps...maybe there are some bras open too!!!!!

----------


## ronjapha

try the Peninsula Hotel on Fifth Ave., great views up and down the Avenue.

----------


## NYCFred

Gansevoort hotel, depending on your age...In the Meatpacking district, around 9th ave and 16th st....if ya wanna schlepp downtown.

----------


## Dorocke

What about the Hudson Hotel?  Never been but I know the roof has that cool park thing going on...

----------


## NYCFred

Hudson Hotel Rooftop terrace? 

Looks pretty nice...

----------


## Dorocke

That's the one, Fred!  It was just featured on the latest "Gossip Girl" episode, although I've been long familiar with the place before that!  lol  I was going to stay there last Fall when I planned a trip but didn't make it.

----------


## fins85258

Holy Snikes 

For  a mear $900.oo + you can enjoy a Queen room and park your car for friday and saturday night.

----------


## Earl

Geez...parking for 2 nights probably brings the cost down to $700 for the room!

----------

